# New Downstairs Kitchen



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

This was our daughter's bed & bathroom. It is now my downstairs kitchen w/ indoor/outdoor dining room coming.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

couple more


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow. That's really nice. Nice an clean.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Like those cabinets. Are those alder wood?


----------

